# Tulip Buds



## pez (May 4, 2016)

Some Tulip buds, shot with an old lens- a Pentax smc F 35-70 "macro" zoom. It's all I had with me, but I'm digging the retro hexagonal bokeh


----------



## jcdeboever (May 4, 2016)

Real nice work there. That's some funky good bokeh. Love the 3D quality about it. The color reminds me of necco wafers.


----------



## pez (May 4, 2016)

jcdeboever said:


> Real nice work there. That's some funky good bokeh. Love the 3D quality about it. The color reminds me of necco wafers.



Thanks! I bought that lens for $70, it's a really cool lens. Wow, Necco wafers- haven't seen those in decades, and the word actually revived a block of dead brain cells! The original American candy.


----------



## pez (May 7, 2016)

Here they are after they bloomed (but with Cosina 55 1.2 and tube)


----------



## Scruffy (May 8, 2016)

Nice Dave always make a good subject. Cheers 

Pete


----------



## pez (May 28, 2016)

Scruffy said:


> Nice Dave always make a good subject. Cheers
> 
> Pete


Thanks, Pete!


----------

